# USB Flash  not mounting



## Babinio74 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello to the forum

I've just installed a fresh copy of FreeBSD on my computer and the problem is obvious:
I can't even "read" any USB flash drive I'm plugging into, is there a package I should install in order to use (read) my USB flash drives?

Thanks in advance


----------



## unicorn (Jun 15, 2022)

mount your usb drive to a directory, open ternimal and change directory to the mounted directory, you should able to view the content


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2022)

Babinio74 said:


> I can't even "read" any USB flash drive I'm plugging into


What filesystem was used to format those drives?


----------



## _al (Jun 15, 2022)

try this:
add user to group 'operator':

```
pw groupmod operator -m <user>
```
add to /etc/devs.conf

```
[system=10]
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator
```
add to /etc/rc.conf

```
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```
Reboot
 service devfs restart


----------

